# Limited equipment in gym



## Stupeo (Apr 28, 2009)

I have started going to the gym very early in the morning - about 5:00am so I can use the power rack etc. However, the gym is getting really busy all the time and its difficult to get access to the olympic bar etc as they are always in use.

When i goto the gym at 05:00am I have max 90 minutes before i need to leave for work.

Any suggestions what machines I could use for a 5x5 routine (Squats, Deadlifts Bench Press etc, Bent over rows..) when cant get to the power rack?

I know this isnt as good as using free weights..but this morning I had to resort to cardio only!! Ughh.

The gym is PureGYM Leeds.


----------

